# Citrus harvest



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Phoenix area was forecasted to have a few nights of freezing weather the first two I was able to keep the citrus from freezing with a combination of blankets and lights. Last night was forecasted to hit 26 here in Goodyear and I knew that I might be able to protect some of my harvest but not all of it and quite honestly I didn't want to take the chance that I'd lose it all if it froze. So I picked it. The ones that aren't quite ripe will continue to ripen. Slowly if kept cool faster in the house. Here are some pics of the bounty. Lemons, navel oranges, ruby red grapefruit. 
The oranges are the best I've ever eaten and the grapefruit are sweet. Lemons are lemons. I have a lime tree that is still young that gave me a dozen or so. I gave all but a few of the lemons and several grapefruit away. I'll eat all the oranges.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Going to about 5 here tonight.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck of a haul, YD!

We just don't seem to get good tasting oranges shipped here. Guess they pick 'em too early for shipping all over the place.

South Texas has some good ones from the Rio Grande Valley, too.

Anyone know a word that rhymes with "orange?"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Don, I'll take the grapefruit.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Cant grow those here in Alberta ..look good .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Heck of a haul, YD!
> 
> We just don't seem to get good tasting oranges shipped here. Guess they pick 'em too early for shipping all over the place.
> 
> ...



*amoreange* - an orange you instantly fall in love with
*allegorange* - an orange that represents abstract ideas or principles
*borange* - an orange so dull you can't even be bothered finishing it
*corange* - the very essence of an orange
*commodorange* - an orange that seems to be in control of a large group of other oranges
*doorange* - a type of orange used to close off an entrance to a house (these typically grow very large as you might expect)
*eeyorange* - Winnie-the-Pooh's favourite type of orange
*elmorange* - an orange made out of rags that is controlled by an outside party and is really annoying
*floorange* - an orange that has been dropped on the ground, but before the 5 second rule has expired
*goreange* - an orange said to increase martial prowess, favoured by soldiers, criminals, and computer games programmers
*krakatorange* - an orange that explodes in your face before you even bite into it (see nitroglicerorange)
*lemorange* - a gender confused orange
*memorange* - an orange that sort of reminds you of another orange that you've eaten before
*montessorange* - an orange that promotes the development of natural abilities and initiative
*nanorange* - a really tiny orange that you can't even see
*nitroglicerorange* - an orange that explodes in your face right after you bite into it (see krakatorange)
*octorange* - an orange that squirts ink in your face if pick it up unexpectedly
*pectorange* - an orange that looks really tough and beefy, wouldn't want to eat it without help
*quantorange* - an orange that is both here and somewhere else at the same time
*remorange* - an orange that you regret eating
*remificorange* - word used to describe the consequences of eating too many oranges. Usually remorange and remificorange go hand in hand.
*seismorange* - an orange that shakes really hard when you pick it up. Has a chance of becoming either a krakatorange or a nitroglicerorange
*soliloqorange* - an orange that reveals all it's inner thoughts and fears through monologue
*sextorange* - an orange that is a natural equivalent of Viagra, shaped like a hexagon
*septorange* - one more than the sextorange
*tetrahedrorange* - an orange shaped like a pyramid
*testostororange* - an orange that is spoiling for a fight
*ubiquitorange* - an orange that everyone is using and that seems to be everywhere
*vernaculorange* - an orange that is specific to a particular social group or region
*whorange* - everybody has had a piece of this orange
*xorange* - the executive assistant to the commodorange (see commodorange)
*Yahorange* - a billion dollar internet startup based on oranges
*zorrorange* - an orange that fights for the rights of all the oppressed oranges everywhere, goes in disguise so you can't tell him apart from other oranges


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

$ 1.00 a lemon here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice Buddy good harvest--------But you can keep the cold weather---36 here now going to be in the 30's into mid next week


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Diggin' deep there Kiyote.


----------

